# Tuna and grouper on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt McLeod joined me as my co captain for our overnight trip Thursday-Friday. We began the morning getting down to the boat and finding about 200 dead hard tails and cigar minnows in the live well. Special thanks to Paul the bait man for getting us out of a jam! Armed with fresh bait, we headed offshore and the fish were waiting on us, it seemed every spot we stopped the fish bit! We stayed mostly in 250-300' and poked away at tons of nice scamp, 7 gags, some red grouper, almacos, aj, and one speckled hind. We ventured out a little further and caught 2 nice yellowedge but the deep drop bite was real slow. Finally, it was time to go tuna fishing we found them to be waiting on is with open mouths as well! We totaled 7 yellowfin from 45-70 lbs. all fish were caught late in the afternoon and at daylight, nothing at night. Finally, we pointed her back north and picked up a few more fish on the way home. Lord knows we all struggle sometimes and it was nice to have a trip where everything worked out as planned. Here are a few pics


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE CATCH! WoW!!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work Captains!! Always a full fish box when you fish with these guys!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Shoot!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Job out there guys. Glad we could help out.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

wow nice scamp
where did you find the Tuna?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a pile of meat Capt. That yellowedge is a stud for sure!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job Capt. That's a pile if fish


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> wow nice scamp
> where did you find the Tuna?


They were at the Marlin and Petronius. Those were the only 2 we went to


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! That's how you do it


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Cow thats a haul right there. As always you put the smack down on them. I bet your customers were happy with that trip. Happy to catch them and happy the house of pain was over. They will be sore for a few days. But, its a good kind of sore. Congrates Capt. and Crew on that one.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Smackdown!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great haul for sure looks like alot of fun! Just got done reading my October Florida sportsman magazine, and it mentioned of the great CAPT.JAKE ADAMS


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a real fun trip. It was real nice to have Captain Matt McLeod working the deck like a pro. He worked his tail off and it was a true team effort. The only part that stunk was when the weather came in early (about 2 in the morning) and our sea anchor broke. That meant no sleep and a crappy 90 mile run into 4 ft seas. Other than that, it was a trip to remember.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Jake and Matt One week you are taking our wahoo and then the next week you are taking our YF . Knock it off . Sounds and looks like a trip to remember. Catch em up. gene


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

great trip results for sure - one of the very best i've seen in a long time. looks like the stars and cards aligned for you that day :thumbsup: memories that'll last forever! Great post Capt., thanks.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Kaboom that is one hell of a trip guys!!! I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Just saw this report, good lord man! The ocean called and said she needs you to give her a break. Man I gotta get out there to see if anything is left. Great job!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*nice trip*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:very nice catch  Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Boyeasdad (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome Catch, great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Great job as always Jake!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

wow nice catch!!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice catch :yes:


----------

